# Zero Water Filter



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone try this zero water filter? It's suppose to filter out all the TDS in your water. I know a RO water system is still probably the better way to go, but I don't want to install one just yet. If I get one first, I'll update to see how well it works.


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I bought one from Walmart yesterday for $40 with tax. It comes with a TDS meter. Went home and tried it. It brought my tap water down from about 120 to 0 TDS. That means the filter ($15) is good for about 30 gallon of water. For someone that's buying RO or distilled water for their shrimps, this may be more convenient and cheaper option. What do you guys think?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you used it in your shrimp tanks? It's probably a good alternative for people who can't get a RO system installed. It's still a lot more expensive than a RO system, but cheaper than buying from stores (and having to transport the RO water home)


----------

